# Bueffed suche auf Gildenseite



## ogsmokie (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ich würde gerne die Buffed suche (warhammer Datenbank) auf unserer Gildenseite integrieren, konnte aber bislang kein code schnipsel zur leichten integration finden.

Hab ich einfach nur die funktion nicht gefunden oder gibt es die noch nicht?

->
Hatte versucht mit nem kleinen Html code das ganze zu bewerkstelligen aber auch das scheitert  - es wird einfach nicht gesucht...sondern ich lande einfach egal was ich eintippe da: http://wardata.buffed.de/?g=dunkle
 hier noch schnell die wichtige zeile die das ganze senden sollte...

```
<form method="get" action="http://wardata.buffed.de/?f=" target="<?php echo $target; ?>">
```

achja fals es wichtig ist..  $target ist entweder  "_blank" oder "_top"   (ist halt nen Joomla modul was ich dahin umbaue)


----------



## EvilDivel (28. Dezember 2008)

Die Frage ist obs überhaupt erlaubt ist die Suche auf deiner Seite einzubauen. Aber so wie du es vorhast, wirst du immer auf Buffed landen, da du ja mit dem action-Attribut den Browser richtung "http://wardata.buffed.de/?f=" schickst. Wenn müsstest du den Quelltext via file_get_contents() in einen String lesen und dann via Regex die Ergebnisse rausfiltern.

*Beispiel*

```
$myString = file_get_contents("http://wardata.buffed.de/?f=dunkle");
```


----------



## ogsmokie (28. Dezember 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist obs überhaupt erlaubt ist die Suche auf deiner Seite einzubauen. Aber so wie du es vorhast, wirst du immer auf Buffed landen, da du ja mit dem action-Attribut den Browser richtung "http://wardata.buffed.de/?f=" schickst. Wenn müsstest du den Quelltext via file_get_contents() in einen String lesen und dann via Regex die Ergebnisse rausfiltern.
> 
> *Beispiel*
> 
> ...




oje das doch komplizierter als ich dachte aber ok wenn das so gehen könnte muss ich da wohl nachlesen.

abr ich versteh jetzt auch nicht ob das evtl. nicht erlaubt sein sollte, kann ja einfach auch inmeinen Browser die zeile ergänzen und würde somit die in der Datenbank suchen, ich möchte ja auch nicht das ergebnis dann auf mener seite anzeigen, nur eben bei mir suchen eintippen -> neue seite öffnet sich von buffed -> und das suchergebnis erscheint auf der neuen seite...

aber ok, bevor ich das dann mal weiterversuche sollte man dann die frage klären ob es erlaubt ist...???


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2008)

Die Suche einzubinden ist erlaubt, dafür gibts auch ein Vorgefertigtes Script (glaube oben im Sticky).
Dein HTML Code ist falsch.


```
<form method="get" action="http://wardata.buffed.de/?f=" target="<?php echo $target; ?>">
```
müsste eigentlich

```
<form method="get" action="http://wardata.buffed.de/">
<input type="text" name="f" value="Suche auf buffed.de" />
<input type="submit" value="Suche" />
</form>
```
sein.

//Edit:
Tataaaa: *lobwill*
http://www.buffed.de/page/407/webseiten-plugin
Hier musst du die form action auch wieder durch wardata.buffed.de ersetzen.


----------



## ogsmokie (28. Dezember 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Die Suche einzubinden ist erlaubt, dafür gibts auch ein Vorgefertigtes Script (glaube oben im Sticky).
> Dein HTML Code ist falsch.
> 
> 
> ...



dafür haste auchlob verdient^^ erspart ne menge arbeit
grml muss ich suchen nochmal üben^^ war eigentlich der meinung das ch schon alles abgegrasst hab
aber big thx

_edit:

aber anpasen kann ich den auch wie ich möchte, ja? 
und in nem modul reinpacken für joomla1.5 unter der GNNU/GPL darf ich das ganze auch ja?


----------



## EvilDivel (28. Dezember 2008)

Gut dann hab ich das Ganze falsch verstanden. Habe gedacht du willst die Ergebnisse auf deiner Gildenseite anzeigen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogsmokie (28. Dezember 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:
			
		

> Gut dann hab ich das Ganze falsch verstanden. Habe gedacht du willst die Ergebnisse auf deiner Gildenseite anzeigen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso^^ ja dann kann ich verstehn warum das evtl. nich erlaubt wäre^^


----------



## ogsmokie (28. Dezember 2008)

Tja und jetz kommt das nächste Problem...

der sucht NUR in der wow datenbank egal was ich ein tippe ins suchen feld... ich lande immer auf ..

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=


gibs die suche auch für warhammer???


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> //Edit:
> Tataaaa: *lobwill*
> http://www.buffed.de/page/407/webseiten-plugin
> *Hier musst du die form action auch wieder durch wardata.buffed.de ersetzen.*


----------



## ogsmokie (29. Dezember 2008)

ahju hätte ich ja auch selbst drauf kommen können...
nochmals danke


----------

